# Where do thieves steal guns? From unlocked cars, Post data shows



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/...steal-guns-from-unlocked-cars-post-data-shows


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Two issues, first, people are stupid for not locking their cars, especially in urban areas. Second, people are even more stupid for leaving guns in their cars,locked or unlocked. You’re just helping the criminals folks and also giving the anti gun crowd more reason to restrict your gun rights. Smarten up, please.


----------



## fadlirya (Oct 31, 2019)

RK3369 said:


> Two issues, first, people are stupid for not locking their cars, especially in urban areas. Second, people are even more stupid for leaving guns in their cars,locked or unlocked. You're just helping the criminals folks and also giving the anti gun crowd more reason to restrict your gun rights. Smarten up, please.


+1


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

They also get them from breaking into people's home when they are not home. Prime time is around 3pm. And not a soul even has a clue, until they come home. What is worse is when the owner does come home and the bad guy is still there with the owners gun in his hand. And is some cases there beloved dog, killed from poison or drugs. 

I suspect it will get worse in the coming months. With some states releasing criminals from Jail, unemployment on the rise etc.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

When one of my firearms is in my truck, so am I. If I am going up to the range but have to stop at a store for something, I bring only my carry pistol. Then return home for whatever I am shooting that day. In NY, your carry permit will be revoked if you have a pistol stolen from a vehicle. No appeal. A locked vehicle is only a simple broken window away from being unlocked.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Why bother to bring an edc if you don’t take it with you everywhere? When you don’t have it is undoubtedly when you will need it. So if there are some places you can’t carry it, don’t go there, duh.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Unfortunately there are places where you cannot go into with your carry gun. Courts, City Gov. schools, etc. Unless of course you want to get arrested. I also do carry guns to the range and even though I will get out to go into a store or something, I have a locker in my SUV all the time. All my range gear is in there and it stays in their permanently and locked.

And yes, Most car theft is just like small business and a favorite of the Scum Bag thief, called Smash and Run. That is why they make small carry safes for vehicles. Thieves are *Opportunist.* There goal is too get the loot, do the rape etc. without getting caught. A alarm triggered, in a home is too much attention and of course the police called. In a vehicle, the small safe takes too much time and not worth the risk to hang around.

Note. Most burglaries typically have patterns. You see one home broken into, usually more in the neighborhood will follow.
I remember one home I went to on a sales call. The woman asked me to come over but warned me that I would not be able to walk through the house. It was a mess she said. The House was in a affluent neighborhood, with a major Golf Course directly behind them.
Well when I got there, the house was more than a mess. Every single thing in the house was totally destroyed. Every lamp, vase, chair table and even the family Bible that was sitting on the mantle above the fireplace holes in the walls . The Burglars also hit two other homes in that neighborhood. The Police caught them later in a Hotel and turned out they were wanted for murder.

Vehicles typically get it at night in front of the house. Not during the day in a parking lot of a store. And usually you will see many other vehicles in that neighborhood getting broken into throughout the month.

Oh and by the way. I asked all three victims that lived in the Golf course community the same question. "Why didn't you have a alarm? And all gave the same answer. We thought we lived in a safe neighborhood.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

We've been very lucky The left hasn't brought that argument very strongly to the table. Not sure if the statistics back it up?

Our defense has always been,,, why should the law abiding suffer ?, take the guns from the criminals. 
If the criminals are obtaining the guns from the law abiding, they might just have a strong point. 
Again, I don't know what the statistics are?
That would be my argument if I was anti gun. It has a logical argument.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Yup, plus they’d likely say if you can’t be trusted to safeguard a gun you are not trustworthy enough to have one.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

No mention of the theft of LEO firearms from vehicles, Or the numbers stolen from government building parking lots, I wonder why.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

What I see are a lot of are the brand name firearm manufactures bumper sticker on a lot of trucks.
To me it's a given that person is a gun owner and if it is a no gun policy building chances are it's left in the vehicle.
That's why I don't like open carry, no one needs to know.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

wirenut said:


> What I see are a lot of are the brand name firearm manufactures bumper sticker on a lot of trucks.
> To me it's a given that person is a gun owner and if it is a no gun policy building chances are it's left in the vehicle.
> That's why I don't like open carry, no one needs to know.


I used to have an NRA sticker on my truck even though I don't leave any weapons or anything else of value in it while unattended. I figured why even take the risk of having someone break into it?


----------

